# Henry Wilkens Tivoli Providence, RI beer



## RIBottleguy (Feb 6, 2013)

This is a tough one that's been on my want list for a while.  Apparently there are two versions!  Mine has a H on the base, and another is embossed Ellenville.

 Gloppy blob, whittled, and bold slugplate!


----------



## Plumbata (Feb 6, 2013)

I really like that beer, the slugplate really pops out at ya. Was the outer perimeter of the plate chiseled for that effect?

 And what does "Tivoli" represent? Found some references to Tivoli beer from Colorado, any connection there?


----------



## edndlm (Feb 6, 2013)

The Ellenville base embossed blob should be from Ellenville Glassworks , Ellenville N.Y. I've only seen one other blob with that base embossing , which my friend JJ had & sold . The Ellenville Cylinder Whiskeys are much more plentiful .


----------



## UncleBruce (Feb 6, 2013)

I believe it to be a branch bottler for the Alexandria based brewery of Robert Portner.  TIVOLI (I LOV IT) was their flagship brand.  Portner had branches all over the east coast.  [sm=thumbup.gif]


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 6, 2013)

> And what does "Tivoli" represent?


 
 Hey Plumb,

 "Tivoli" just trips off the tongue, doesn't it. When I think of Tivoli, I think of the famous Copenhagen amusement park, Tivoli Gardens.






 There was an earlier Jardin de Tivoli, also a celebrated amusement park in Paris.




From.

 I believe it's usage in the Victorian era was one of celebration, and the high life. There were several breweries that used the Tivoli name.




From.




Detroit.







Denver.




Mike's New York.


----------



## epackage (Feb 6, 2013)

Great bottle Taylor...


----------



## treasurekidd (Feb 6, 2013)

That's a nice one Taylor, I like that unique slug plate. That's one I've never seen before. Nice!


----------



## NyDigger1 (Feb 6, 2013)

Lol my picture [8D] the brooklyn version is pretty rare


----------



## RIBottleguy (Feb 7, 2013)

Thanks guys. 
 Stephen, it looks like there is a bold circle around the slugplate, though it isn't very prominent at the bottom.  I have one other early blob that's similar in design to this one, also pretty rare!


----------



## Sodasandbeers (Feb 9, 2013)

Great looking bottle.  I am faily certain that large H over the smaller on stand for Hastings & Hahn, who were bottle suppliers out of New York City.  I have bottles with the same mark and same big plate listed from Baltimore, Philadelphia, Conn. , and now Rhode Island.

 Info can be found at:

Hastings & Hahn

 Anybody have any other beers with this base marking?


----------



## Asterx (Aug 15, 2013)

So, going to revive this thread from last century after coming across an interesting bottle that is en route. The picture is fairly low quality and there was no photograph of the base but here it is.


----------



## Asterx (Aug 15, 2013)

.


----------



## Asterx (Aug 20, 2013)

i've received it and its crystal clear flint glass and appears freeblown but has markings of being turned. no idea where this piece is from but... tivoli


----------



## epackage (Aug 20, 2013)

I'm thinking olive oil, nice bottle


----------



## nhpharm (Aug 20, 2013)

A New Hampshire Tivoli Beer...


----------



## Asterx (Aug 20, 2013)

> I'm thinking olive oil, nice bottle


 
 Epack, the bottle was sealed with the cork and when opened and nosed there was a distinct and not unpleasant whiff of sweet beer. 

 I forget if flint shows the spectrum at angles like crystal?....

 Nice one nhpharm, ty


----------



## epackage (Aug 20, 2013)

Interesting...


----------



## splante (Aug 25, 2013)

nice find taylor


----------

